# Another 28rsds At Home



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Brought our new 28RSDS home this afternoon. Will spent tomorrow doing a couple of Mods and getting all the gear ready for next weekend. I call it our 26RS on steroids.

Towed home with a new Equalizer Hitch in the rain and 15MPH wind and everything went great. I think the combination of the new hitch, tires and Rancho 9000 shocks makes the 28 pull really good. Cannot tell that I have 4 more feet and 1000lbs more behind me.

Cannot wait to get to the campground next week. Then the following friday we head to Destin Florida!!!!!!!

Let the sun shine!!!!!!







sunny


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Nice upgrade...Did you trade or sell the 26?


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

I sold the 26RS right here on Outbackers. It sold in less than 5 days. The dealership did a pass through to save us on taxes and all the paperwork.

We should hear from the new owners very soon. It was strange seeing the new 28RSDS behind our Suburban and the 26RS behind someone elses TV.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new Outback.

Gary


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Is it just me, or doesn't it seem like the 28 RSDS is gaining in popularity lately ???

action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback Ken and Carol!









And, yes s'more, it seems like they are really cranking the 28RS-DS's out these days. I guess you can't argue with perfection!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Ken on the 28RSDS and enjoy

Don


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

kbrazieltx action








*congrats on the new 28rsds *









darrel


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the TT and will we be having another newbie from the 26RS?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congrats! You have joined the club - you know - the most intelligent and best looking club of 28 owners. Others in here may lay claim to the parameters but we all know the truth.









Scott


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Congrats to you.....The hitch really does make a difference. I don't know how I lived without it.

I do think the 28RSDS is gaining popularity.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

kbrazieltx,

Congrats on your new Outback! I'm sure you will enjoy it and was glad to hear you sold your "old' Outback so easily.

Enjoy your upcoming trips.









Mark


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Way to go Ken


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Cool.







Congratulations!


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

action CONGRATS! action

That's one nice rig! Not that I'm biased or anything...


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Congrats on the upgrade....now I can't let my DW keep seeing you people upgrading to the 28's..I tell her "do you want me to add this mod or that mod, or are you going to want to trade this in for the 28 next spring?????"

I just tell her the TV can't handle the bigger trailer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

AWESOME Trailer!!!

You and your family are going to really enjoy the heck out of that Outback!! Post some pictures soon!!


----------



## Tex Ag (Jan 28, 2006)

kbrazielTx said:


> We should hear from the new owners very soon. It was strange seeing the new 28RSDS behind our Suburban and the 26RS behind someone elses TV.
> [snapback]84884[/snapback]​


I personally though Ken's, excuse me, my 26RS looked better behind my Ford! 









Ken, Enjoyed meeting you. Let me know when you're ready to move up to a 5th wheel. I'll probably be looking for a 28 about that time.

Keith


----------



## bbrown (Mar 1, 2006)

can the 28rsds be towed with a ford expedition?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Tex Ag said:


> kbrazielTx said:
> 
> 
> > We should hear from the new owners very soon.Â It was strange seeing the new 28RSDS behind our Suburban and the 26RS behind someone elses TV.
> ...


Keith aka Tex Ag - Welcome to Outbackers. Happy Camping and Post often.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

bbrown said:


> can the 28rsds be towed with a ford expedition?
> [snapback]86038[/snapback]​


bbrown - Welcome to Outbackers. I would suggest that you post a new topic for this as you do not want to get lost in the older thread.

When you post again let us know all the stats for your Expedition. I think you will find you are at the limits for it but you still may be able to do it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Congrats! You have joined the club - you know - the most intelligent and best looking club of 28 owners. Others in here may lay claim to the parameters but we all know the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to agree with EVERYTHING Moosegut said...

Congrats on your new Outback!!


----------

